# Armstrong Hit and Run



## Coolhand

Lance Armstrong cited for hit-and-run in Aspen, after his girlfriend tried to take the blame - 7NEWS Denver TheDenverChannel.com



> ASPEN - Lance Armstrong, the former pro cyclist, faces two traffic citations in Aspen after his girlfriend initially tried to lie to protect him from the headlines.
> 
> The investigation began when an Aspen homeowner called police on Dec. 29 to report he was the victim of a hit-and-run. Later that day, another officer found a damaged 2011 GMC Yukon with a license plate registered to Armstrong.
> 
> Armstrong's girlfriend, Anna Hansen, originally said she was the one driving the SUV the night before, because he had consumed some alcohol at a party the previous night. She told the investigators she had lost control and struck the vehicles.
> 
> But the investigators remained suspicious and questioned employees at the gala Armstrong and Hansen had attended. The employees had seen Armstrong get into the driver's seat, according to the police report.


----------



## Coolhand

AP version by way of ESPN:

Police say Lance Armstrong hit parked cars, blamed girlfriend Anna Hansen - ESPN


----------



## Fireform

Keeping it classy like always.


----------



## bikerjulio

That'll buff right out.


----------



## Doctor Falsetti

Ahh come on. Everyone drives drunk and wrecks their car. Lance was singled out by some cancer loving cop who hates excellence.


----------



## ibericb

I really could care less what Armstrong does, or his trials and tribulations. He is no more relevant in my world than any of the former Disney starlets, or Aaron Hernandez, or any number of former celebrity personalities now best seen as fallen angles.


----------



## Jackhammer

Doctor Falsetti said:


> Ahh come on. Everyone drives drunk and wrecks their car. Lance was singled out by some cancer loving cop who hates excellence.


If he gets life imprisonment I think his "supporters" will have been on to something.


----------



## Tschai

What kind of animal would allow their spouse/girlfriend wear heels in the snow.


----------



## ibericb

Tschai said:


> What kind of animal would allow their spouse/girlfriend wear heels in the snow.


Probably the kind that will soon be without her.

That said, my wife would have a bit of trouble with the notion that I would have to "allow" her to wear whatever she damn well pleases.


----------



## robt57

Like no one already didn't know LA was a massive bag of douche!


Rules? Laws? What a colossal skum-bag!


Hansen darling, I assure you you can do better! So much for chivalry, in fact that is so far from it it is like being the last guy across the finish line.


Wake up Hansen.....


----------



## ibericb

robt57 said:


> Like no one already didn't know LA was a massive bag of douche!
> 
> Rules? Laws? What a colossal skum-bag!


I really hope nobody is surprised by his eagerness to throw his GF under the bus for his FU. It's what he has always done. It's entirely about character. Maybe now it will become abundantly clear to everyone just what kind of person Armstrong really is, be it as a cyclist or otherwise.


----------



## robt57

ibericb said:


> I really hope nobody is surprised by his eagerness to throw his GF under the bus for his FU. It's what he has always done. It's entirely about character. Maybe now it will become abundantly clear to everyone just what kind of person Armstrong really is, be it as a cyclist or otherwise.



I actually like[ed] him as a cyclist. If Hansen was my sister I would go beat the **** out her, then him, or visa-verse.  And of course no one should be surprised, no doubt.


In a lighter funnier note: Lance on Springer... Picture it...


----------



## bikerjulio

I'm no psychiatrist, but I have to say it's scary to see how much like his mother his wimmen have looked.


----------



## Local Hero

Any blood test?


----------



## den bakker

Local Hero said:


> Any blood test?


article too long for you?


----------



## SPlKE

Why no, Officer LeMond, I wasn't driving. My girlfriend was driving.


----------



## robt57

Local Hero said:


> Any blood test?



I think he is immune to those anyway. Teflon may be involved...


----------



## den bakker

robt57 said:


> I think he is immune to those anyway. Teflon may be involved...


probably a few old ones in the back.


----------



## deviousalex

Local Hero said:


> Any blood test?


I'm not even sure what to make out of this statement.


----------



## robt57

deviousalex said:


> I'm not even sure what to make out of this statement.



When DUI is suspected, and especially when folks attempt to obscure truth from authorities... Do I need to continue this progression of thought?


----------



## deviousalex

robt57 said:


> When DUI is suspected, and especially when folks attempt to obscure truth from authorities... Do I need to continue this progression of thought?


A blood test hours later isn't going to show anything useful unless he was hella wasted.


----------



## robt57

deviousalex said:


> A blood test hours later isn't going to show anything useful unless he was hella wasted.


I agree, but the point seemed obvious regarding the 'what to make out of it' Not to get snarky with you. Perhaps the more polite response might have been a blood test would not have provided useful evidence 'after the fact' . 

And as far as how wasted and the time line, I wonder just how often it was said "I was so nervous I drank a lot when I got home". I actually do not wonder. 

I just appreciated the lead in for the immune to blood tests joke.


----------



## Rokh On

Strictly my opinion but the ABC 7 News headline might be a bit misleading. Based on all the coverage of the alleged hit and run "epidemic" by 9News I don't think this is really a hit and run under CO law. He received a summons for failing to report an accident and driving too fast for the conditions ... not hit and run. Apparently they did notify the owners and said they would pay for everything.

With all of the hit and runs along the front range, some with cyclists that have very tragic outcomes, it is truly sad THIS incident gets national coverage. Thankfully no one was injured or worse in this case.


----------



## robt57

Rokh On said:


> Strictly my opinion but the ABC 7 News headline might be a bit misleading. Based on all the coverage of the alleged hit and run "epidemic" by 9News I don't think this is really a hit and run under CO law. He received a summons for failing to report an accident and driving too fast for the conditions ... not hit and run. Apparently they did notify the owners and said they would pay for everything.
> 
> With all of the hit and runs along the front range, some with cyclists that have very tragic outcomes, it is truly sad THIS incident gets national coverage. Thankfully no one was injured or worse in this case.




Leaving the scene is leaving the scene. Hit and run, is that really anything as far as a ticket/law goes.

In NJ where I am from, leaving the scene [if found guilty] with property damage or personal injury has minimum sentencing requirements, or did back when I was there.



=======
Here is a thought. If I read that correctly, the two damaged vehicles were rented vehicles.

Imagine that the rental car company's CEO is friends with Greg Lemond.


----------



## ibericb

Rokh On said:


> Strictly my opinion but the ABC 7 News headline might be a bit misleading. Based on all the coverage of the alleged hit and run "epidemic" by 9News I don't think this is really a hit and run under CO law. He received a summons for failing to report an accident and driving too fast for the conditions ... not hit and run. Apparently they did notify the owners and said they would pay for everything.


LA has a summons to appear for failure to report an accident. In CO that's a class 2 misdemeanor. Not a big deal, but he might get a few days in the county jail.

What's missing in the media reports is any possible charge for his GF. As I understand it, she filed a false report with police. That usually gets some attention as well.


----------



## Jackhammer

ibericb said:


> LA has a summons to appear for failure to report an accident. In CO that's a class 2 misdemeanor. Nota gig deal, but he might get a few days in the county jail.
> 
> What's missing in the media reports is any possible charge for his GF. As I understand it, she filed a false report with police. That usually gets some attention as well.


Why are you singling out Lance?


----------



## ibericb

Jackhammer said:


> Why are you singling out Lance?


Who would you add to the list? LeMond?


----------



## deviousalex

ibericb said:


> What's missing in the media reports is any possible charge for his GF. As I understand it, she filed a false report with police. That usually gets some attention as well.


The article I read quoted the officer handling the case saying that they aren't going to press charges because she admitted the truth relatively quickly and this is standard practice in that scenario.


----------



## Jackhammer

ibericb said:


> I really hope nobody is surprised by his eagerness to throw his GF under the bus for his FU. It's what he has always done. It's entirely about character. Maybe now it will become abundantly clear to everyone just what kind of person Armstrong really is, be it as a cyclist or otherwise.


You haven't been reading the forums?

Love is blindness!


----------



## DrSmile

They were all doing it so don't single out Lance...

UPDATED: Ullrich admits to drunk driving in accident - VeloNews.com


----------



## robt57

DrSmile said:


> They were all doing it so don't single out Lance...
> 
> UPDATED: Ullrich admits to drunk driving in accident - VeloNews.com



He blew a 1.4, how exactly he was going to not admit it... I am not quite sure. So not very clear on any analogous continuity..


----------



## Local Hero

DrSmile said:


> They were all doing it so don't single out Lance...
> 
> UPDATED: Ullrich admits to drunk driving in accident - VeloNews.com





robt57 said:


> He blew a 1.4, how exactly he was going to not admit it... I am not quite sure. So not very clear on any analogous continuity..


Any blood test?


----------



## deviousalex

robt57 said:


> He blew a 1.4, how exactly he was going to not admit it... I am not quite sure. So not very clear on any analogous continuity..


He was going to get a backdated doctor's prescription for alcohol.


----------



## robt57

Local Hero said:


> Any blood test?



I keep trying to tell every body, these guys are immune to blood test apparently...


----------



## Local Hero

^the damage





robt57 said:


> I keep trying to tell every body, these guys are immune to blood test apparently...


Surely his BAC was low. But I would still like to know if there is anything else is in Armstrong's blood.


----------



## sir duke

Local Hero said:


> ^the damage
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Surely his BAC was low. But I would still like to know if there is anything else is in Armstrong's blood.


The milk of human kindness...?


----------



## Doctor Falsetti

Confidential To Lance Armstrong’s Girlfriend—Leave Him

Lance's media campaign to get back in the public eye has hit a bit of a bump in the road


----------



## 9W9W

Disclaimer: I don't give a doody about Lance, no Lance, pharmstrong, poor scapegoat...whatever, that said: 

I think the "blamed GF" is meant to bait readers. Oftentimes, in situations like this the spouse/partner who has least to lose will take the hit or rap. How do we know this decision wasn't a product of a short - albeit probably chaotic - discussion after the fact? If she's a keeper, she may have insisted standing by her man. If she's transient he could have promised her a paycheck. 

no?


----------



## Coolhand

deviousalex said:


> He was going to get a backdated doctor's prescription for alcohol.


well done


----------



## BelgianHammer

Could Lance's lawyers be considering their defense in this H&R case, something that could be brought on by and linked to years of EPO and steroid abuse?? Who knows, in his world, anything is possible. Amgen better run for cover, I guess. 

Must say this, though, the public fascination with anything L.A.-related seems like it will never die as long as he is alive. He's got to be one of the 10 most recognizable faces in the U.S. if not the world. Where could he possibly go on this globe, and not be recognized??? Maybe he should follow Bruce Jenner's recent path.....................


----------



## spade2you

Will this finally be enough to get him 3 strikes and/or the death penalty?


----------



## JCavilia

Doctor Falsetti said:


> Confidential To Lance Armstrong’s Girlfriend—Leave Him
> 
> Lance's media campaign to get back in the public eye has hit a bit of a bump in the road


Did you really want to link to a blogger who among her other complaints about LA resents him because "He has inspired too many men who should never wear spandex onesies to wear spandex onesies and ride their dumb little bikes on the side of the highway."? She hates cycling and cyclists. She also apparently thinks it's improper for a 43-year-old man to go out and party on New Years Eve.

I don't have anything good to say about LA, but Leah Finnegan, whoever she is, is a jerk.


----------



## Oxtox

let me review the facts of this incident...

involves LA and occurred in Aspen.

yep, that's enough info...don't give a crap.


----------



## den bakker

JCavilia said:


> She also apparently thinks it's improper for a 43-year-old man to go out and party on New Years Eve.


"The investigation began about 10:25 p.m on Dec. 28 when an Aspen homeowner called 911 and said a hit-and-run driver had damaged two parked cars."
one hell of a new year party if it starts on dec. 28. 
not much "night of partying" going home at 10:25 either though.


----------



## JCavilia

den bakker said:


> "The investigation began about 10:25 p.m on Dec. 28 when an Aspen homeowner called 911 and said a hit-and-run driver had damaged two parked cars."
> one hell of a new year party if it starts on dec. 28.
> not much "night of partying" going home at 10:25 either though.


Oops. Got that New Years thing mixed up. Obviously you get my point, though. That blogger just hates the guy, and will criticize him for anything, even if it's nothing.


----------



## Local Hero

Doctor Falsetti said:


> Confidential To Lance Armstrong’s Girlfriend—Leave Him
> 
> Lance's media campaign to get back in the public eye has hit a bit of a bump in the road





9W9W said:


> Disclaimer: I don't give a doody about Lance, no Lance, pharmstrong, poor scapegoat...whatever, that said:
> 
> I think the "blamed GF" is meant to bait readers. Oftentimes, in situations like this the spouse/partner who has least to lose will take the hit or rap. How do we know this decision wasn't a product of a short - albeit probably chaotic - discussion after the fact? If she's a keeper, she may have insisted standing by her man. If she's transient he could have promised her a paycheck.
> 
> no?





JCavilia said:


> Did you really want to link to a blogger who among her other complaints about LA resents him because "He has inspired too many men who should never wear spandex onesies to wear spandex onesies and ride their dumb little bikes on the side of the highway."? She hates cycling and cyclists. She also apparently thinks it's improper for a 43-year-old man to go out and party on New Years Eve.
> 
> I don't have anything good to say about LA, but Leah Finnegan, whoever she is, is a jerk.


That blogger, Leah Finnegan, is an idiot. You can see it in her first few sentences: 

_Lance Armstrong is perhaps America's biggest dick. He is a complete and total fraud, a misogynist, and a gross human being._

Many women are drawn to badboys--they love guys who are dicks. Yet Leah thinks calling Armstrong out as a dick would get a woman to leave him? 

After everything that has happened, Finnegan thinks that pointing out the obvious and calling Armstrong names will cause a woman to leave him. Finnegan is an idiot. 

And if she does leave him, he could easily replace her. Of all the problems Armstrong has, I really doubt he would have any trouble getting laid.


----------



## Local Hero

9W9W said:


> Disclaimer: I don't give a doody about Lance, no Lance, pharmstrong, poor scapegoat...whatever, that said:
> 
> I think the "blamed GF" is meant to bait readers. Oftentimes, in situations like this the spouse/partner who has least to lose will take the hit or rap. How do we know this decision wasn't a product of a short - albeit probably chaotic - discussion after the fact? If she's a keeper, she may have insisted standing by her man. If she's transient he could have promised her a paycheck.
> 
> no?


Of course this is what happened. 

There have been countless instances of passengers claiming to have drivers after an accident.


----------



## Doctor Falsetti

Local Hero said:


> That blogger, Leah Finnegan, is an idiot. You can see it in her first few sentences:
> 
> _Lance Armstrong is perhaps America's biggest dick. He is a complete and total fraud, a misogynist, and a gross human being._
> 
> Many women are drawn to badboys--they love guys who are dicks. Yet Leah thinks calling Armstrong out as a dick would get a woman to leave him?
> 
> After everything that has happened, Finnegan thinks that pointing out the obvious and calling Armstrong names will cause a woman to leave him. Finnegan is an idiot.
> 
> And if she does leave him, he could easily replace her. Of all the problems Armstrong has, *I really doubt he would have any trouble getting laid.*


The reason I posted it was because the comments section was very entertaining. It seems clear that the idea that the general public is going to embrace Lance again is a long way from reality. 

So the mother of his kids is just a concubine that is easily replaced because her job is just sex? Wow, that is some real caveman stuff right there.


----------



## Local Hero

Doctor Falsetti said:


> If you read the comments you will see that hundreds of people agreed with her, not you.
> 
> So the mother of his kids is just a concubine that is easily replaced because her job is just sex? Wow, that is some real caveman stuff right there.


Caveman stuff...I didn't realize that this was about me. Fascinating! 

And the angry commenters: There's no doubt that many of those women (and some Armstrong-hating men) would love to spend the night with Armstrong. Pointing out the obvious--that many women are drawn to badboys (especially celebrity bad boys) is fair game, especially after some blogger says to leave him. 

Why does she care if a woman leaves him? She wants him to be alone? Sorry, if Armstrong wants a woman in his life, he will always be able to get one.


----------



## Doctor Falsetti

Local Hero said:


> There's no doubt that many of those women (and some Armstrong-hating men) would love to spend the night with Armstrong.


Don't expect everyone to share your fantasy


----------



## love4himies

Local Hero said:


> Many women are drawn to badboys--they love guys who are dicks. Yet Leah thinks calling Armstrong out as a dick would get a woman to leave him?


https://www.psychologytoday.com/blog/head-games/201310/why-do-women-fall-bad-boys



> What did Carter and his colleagues find? Women found the Dark Triad personality more attractive than the control. This result is in keeping with previous studies in which Dark Triad men reported their increased level of sexual success.


Of course, the woman could tire of arrogance after a while, it still shows that the initial attraction to "bad boys" is indeed true for many women.

Add his money and nice body on top of that, then you get even a larger selection of women.


----------



## spade2you

Doctor Falsetti said:


> Don't expect everyone to share your fantasy


A lot of women dig jerks. I've always been the nice guy and lost out more than a few times. A few of my friends tried the bad boy act with good, but temporary success.


----------



## teoteoteo

He was a ticking time bomb on the drinking and driving thing. 

Slip slidin' away
Slip slidin' away
You know the nearer your destination
The more you're slip slidin' away
I know a man
He came from my home town
He wore his passion for his winning
Like a thorny crown
He hated Campy Chorus 
I won Bum Steer (texas monthly mag award)
I wore Nike gloves for you's so overpowering
I thought I could make them re-appear
Slip slidin' away
Slip slidin' away


----------



## Local Hero

Doctor Falsetti said:


> Don't expect everyone to share your fantasy


Posts 51 and 52 confirm what I wrote about some women being inexplicably drawn to bad boys--especially celebrity jerks. Some may publicly hate Armstrong. What would they do in private? 

Regarding my remark that some of the men who hate Armstrong may actually want to be with Armstrong, consider the homophobic jock who is actually a latent homosexual, or anti-gay politician/preacher going on a meth-fueled gay hooker spree, a la Ted Haggard. There are many examples of men who protest too much. 

Like some of the women who hate Armstrong, some of the men may have deeper issues. Not all. Some. 

So what I wrote is not fantasy, nor is it _my_ fantasy? Again, I will ask you to stop trying to make this about me. Thanks.


----------



## love4himies

spade2you said:


> He seems to be doing well in this area. I would assume EPO has been replaced with C1al1s or something.


:lol:


----------



## Coolhand

*Moderators Note*

Enough of the personal stuff everyone. No more warnings- posting vacations next time. I strongly suggest using the ignore feature.


----------



## rufus

Ahh, forget it.


----------



## robt57

Coolhand said:


> well done


That was the best joke of the thread. In fact I re-posted it in another board/forum.


----------



## Doctor Falsetti

Local Hero said:


> Posts 51 and 52 confirm what I wrote about some women being inexplicably drawn to bad boys--especially celebrity jerks. Some may publicly hate Armstrong. What would they do in private?
> 
> Regarding my remark that some of the men who hate Armstrong may actually want to be with Armstrong, consider the homophobic jock who is actually a latent homosexual, or anti-gay politician/preacher going on a meth-fueled gay hooker spree, a la Ted Haggard. There are many examples of men who protest too much.
> 
> Like some of the women who hate Armstrong, some of the men may have deeper issues. Not all. Some.
> 
> So what I wrote is not fantasy, nor is it _my_ fantasy? Again, I will ask you to stop trying to make this about me. Thanks.


Yup, some folks are clearly drawn to Armstrong's behavior.....but most just see him as a douche

Cool it with the personal attacks. The vast majority of people who point out Armstrong's questionable behavior do not secretly want to sleep with him


----------



## robt57

Doctor Falsetti said:


> Yup, some folks are clearly drawn to Armstrong's behavior.....but most just see him as a douche



Ahh, but he'd [or the archetype] would never be a douche to those folks attracted thusly.


----------



## n2deep

From Christmas Vacation; Its like getting the Jelly of the Month club; its the gift that keeps on giving!! Too Funny


----------



## mpre53

BelgianHammer said:


> Could Lance's lawyers be considering their defense in this H&R case, something that could be brought on by and linked to years of EPO and steroid abuse?? Who knows, in his world, anything is possible. Amgen better run for cover, I guess.
> 
> Must say this, though, the public fascination with anything L.A.-related seems like it will never die as long as he is alive. He's got to be one of the 10 most recognizable faces in the U.S. if not the world. Where could he possibly go on this globe, and not be recognized??? Maybe he should follow Bruce Jenner's recent path.....................


I hardly think that his legal team will consider using some sort of half-assed diminished capacity defense to fight a couple of traffic tickets. 

He hit two parked cars, property damage only, no multi-million dollar PI potential here no matter how many ambulance chasers crawl out of the woodwork. Lance will pay the body shops out of petty cash to avoid taking the insurance hit.


----------



## spade2you

Can you still avoid the insurance hit at this point?


----------



## Tschai

mpre53 said:


> I hardly think that his legal team will consider using some sort of half-assed diminished capacity defense to fight a couple of traffic tickets.
> 
> He hit two parked cars, property damage only, no multi-million dollar PI potential here no matter how many ambulance chasers crawl out of the woodwork. Lance will pay the body shops out of petty cash to avoid taking the insurance hit.


But this isn't justice. Lance was driving impaired. He hit some cars. He allowed his spouse to take the blame and file a false police report. He must suffer real consequences. Something just short of death will do. I bet if he hit those cars while riding a bike he would be punished more.


----------



## cs1

bikerjulio said:


> I'm no psychiatrist, but I have to say it's scary to see how much like his mother his wimmen have looked.
> 
> View attachment 303432
> 
> 
> View attachment 303434
> 
> 
> View attachment 303435
> 
> 
> View attachment 303433


Looks like he's got a thing for skinny blonds.


----------



## ibericb

Well it took an extra day, but it did finally make it to national level reporting.


----------



## Local Hero

Doctor Falsetti said:


> Yup, some folks are clearly drawn to Armstrong's behavior.....but most just see him as a douche
> 
> Cool it with the personal attacks. The vast majority of people who point out Armstrong's questionable behavior do not secretly want to sleep with him


I was very clearly talking about the commenters on that blog, and I very clearly said some of them. It's telling that you interpret it as a personal attack. 


Hmmm.


----------



## Fredrico

bikerjulio said:


> I'm no psychiatrist, but I have to say it's scary to see how much like his mother his wimmen have looked.


Lance still needs a mother. He hasn't grown up yet. He still thinks lying to get his way is just fine, and what the hell, get the woman to take the heat to protect little Lance from those awful people trying to ruin his life.


----------



## Doctor Falsetti

Local Hero said:


> It's telling that you interpret it as a personal attack.
> 
> 
> Hmmm.


How many times do the mods have to warn you about stopping the personal attacks before you get the message?

The stalker act stopped being funny months ago


----------



## Fredrico

spade2you said:


> A lot of women dig jerks. I've always been the nice guy and lost out more than a few times. A few of my friends tried the bad boy act with good, but temporary success.


Women think they can tame their bad boy lovers, while getting some good sex at the same time. Like I said above, Lance's GFs are all mother substitutes. He grew up without a father, y'know. All his hopes depended on his mother. His mom was all he had to hang onto. So naturally, he'd want to be "mothered" today, after his monumental [email protected] ups. That explains him wanting his GF to take the heat off him crashing the car. Pitiful, but entirely understandable.


----------



## ddave12000

Local Hero said:


> That blogger, Leah Finnegan, is an idiot. You can see it in her first few sentences:
> 
> _Lance Armstrong is perhaps America's biggest dick. He is a complete and total fraud, a misogynist, and a gross human being._
> 
> Many women are drawn to badboys--they love guys who are dicks. Yet Leah thinks calling Armstrong out as a dick would get a woman to leave him?
> 
> After everything that has happened, Finnegan thinks that pointing out the obvious and calling Armstrong names will cause a woman to leave him. Finnegan is an idiot.
> 
> And if she does leave him, he could easily replace her. Of all the problems Armstrong has, I really doubt he would have any trouble getting laid.


I love the line "perhaps America's biggest dick"...Really? Really?? A guy who is definitely A jerk, but hasn't killed people, molested children, or done some of the incredibly heinous things other people in this country have done. This is her vote for the country's biggest dick? There's a lot of jerks out there, suing people unjustly and making life difficult for others. LA just happens to live out his jerkness in the public eye. There's way bigger dicks out there though.


----------



## mpre53

spade2you said:


> Can you still avoid the insurance hit at this point?


My experience is that if no claim is filed, premiums aren't affected. But it's not like the surcharge would break him. 

But the typical fender bender doesn't make national news, so the carriers don't know about it if the at fault party pays the repair bill out of pocket. Might be a different story here.


----------



## spade2you

Fredrico said:


> Lance still needs a mother. He hasn't grown up yet. He still thinks lying to get his way is just fine, and what the hell, get the woman to take the heat to protect little Lance from those awful people trying to ruin his life.


Makes sense.


----------



## Doctor Falsetti

911 call of alleged Lance Armstrong hit-and-run | Sports - Home

'Get up, get, get, get down, 911 is a joke in yo town'


----------



## sir duke

cs1 said:


> Looks like he's got a thing for skinny blonds.


Seems that way, the only fat blond Lance ever screwed was Greg Lemond..


----------



## Jackhammer

ddave12000 said:


> I love the line "perhaps America's biggest dick"...Really? Really?? A guy who is definitely A jerk, but hasn't killed people, molested children, or done some of the incredibly heinous things other people in this country have done. This is her vote for the country's biggest dick? There's a lot of jerks out there, suing people unjustly and making life difficult for others. LA just happens to live out his jerkness in the public eye. There's way bigger dicks out there though.


Are you providing him with a reference?


----------



## love4himies

ddave12000 said:


> I love the line "perhaps America's biggest dick"...Really? Really?? A guy who is definitely A jerk, but hasn't killed people, molested children, or done some of the incredibly heinous things other people in this country have done. This is her vote for the country's biggest dick? There's a lot of jerks out there, suing people unjustly and making life difficult for others. LA just happens to live out his jerkness in the public eye. There's way bigger dicks out there though.


True. He didn't make the cut for the 50 worst criminal _in sports_, if you can believe that one :frown2:. Of course he may have bribed or coerced the paper to exclude his name, who knows.

The 50 Most Infamous Criminals in Sports History | Complex CA


----------



## Doctor Falsetti

When your name enters the cultural lexicon as synonymous with an blatant type of lying you know you are in trouble. 

Rosie O'Donnell Slams Brian Williams's 'Blatant' 'Lance Armstrong Lie'


----------



## love4himies

Doctor Falsetti said:


> When your name enters the cultural lexicon as synonymous with an blatant type of lying you know you are in trouble.
> 
> Rosie O'Donnell Slams Brian Williams's 'Blatant' 'Lance Armstrong Lie'


I burst out laughing. Thanks for sharing, I do like Rosie.



> An outraged O'Donnell continued, "It's a blatant lie. It's a Lance Armstrong lie." This comparison prompted shock from her co-hosts.
> 
> Co-host Whoopi Goldberg pushed back, insisting that this wasn't a "Lance Armstrong lie." She justified, "People forget themselves. They get all wrapped up in their stories and sometimes – you know – what is the word?" O'Donnell quickly interjected, "Lying."


----------



## ddave12000

Jackhammer said:


> Are you providing him with a reference?


Ar

Am I reading you right? Are you inferring that I support LA simply because I find the article humorous and disagree that LA is the biggest dick in America? I don't disagree that he is clearly a dick.


----------



## Fredrico

ddave12000 said:


> Ar
> 
> Am I reading you right? Are you inferring that I support LA simply because I find the article humorous and disagree that LA is the biggest dick in America? I don't disagree that he is clearly a dick.


Yes.  

When you look back on it, Lance was always a jerk from the first times he made national attention. Can't remember specifics from his tri-athlete days, but he went into pro road racing already gained notoriety from his tri wins, precisely because he was full of himself. What winner isn't? We looked at him as the pretentious kid from Plano, TX, who wanted to exploit his talent and become famous. We didn't consider him a good enough team player to become a true patron of the peleton. He was a punk kid with lots to learn. :frown2:

Sure enough, he morphs into a bully, win at all costs, like a kid, screw moral integrity.


----------



## Doctor Falsetti

Yeah, that will buff right out


----------



## obed

Lance is what Lance is...but, this story would not have made the local 6 o'clock news if it had not been Lance...
there is no hit and run.... they stopped and gave the owner of the impacted vehicle their name and information and offered to pay the damage.
Having someone who is less likely to suffer severe penalties and affect the whole family is pretty common and has happened too many times to count, it is not a new thing...
The only thing they can really do to Lance will deal with the failing to report... 
Lance is what makes this a media event. Like it or not, it shows his popularity...shows he made a huge impact on our society...he is either loved or hated well beyond what his actions merit.


----------



## Doctor Falsetti

obed said:


> Lance is what Lance is...but, this story would not have made the local 6 o'clock news if it had not been Lance...
> there is no hit and run.... they stopped and gave the owner of the impacted vehicle their name and information and offered to pay the damage.
> Having someone who is less likely to suffer severe penalties and affect the whole family is pretty common and has happened too many times to count, it is not a new thing...
> The only thing they can really do to Lance will deal with the failing to report...
> Lance is what makes this a media event. Like it or not, it shows his popularity...shows he made a huge impact on our society...he is either loved or hated well beyond what his actions merit.


Not exactly, they stopped and gave them false information. They then lied to police. Yes, others have done this in the past but the "Everyone was doing it" Defense did not work with Mom, USADA, or the Police

I do agree that he is often loved well beyond what his actions merit.


----------



## spade2you

love4himies said:


> I burst out laughing. Thanks for sharing, I do like Rosie.


Really? I occasionally see her on TV when I have the day off or work evenings, usually when I walked away from the TV for a while. She seems so bitter and hateful to most things.


----------



## Local Hero

love4himies said:


> True. He didn't make the cut for the 50 worst criminal _in sports_, if you can believe that one :frown2:. Of course he may have bribed or coerced the paper to exclude his name, who knows.
> 
> The 50 Most Infamous Criminals in Sports History | Complex CA


Murder, Attempted Murder, Manslaughter, Rape, Kidnapping, Child Molestation, Assault & Battery, Robbery, Animal Cruelty, Maiming...

Those crimes certainly trump Lance Armstrong taking PEDs or using lawyers to get his way. 

Is there an article for the "50 Most Harmless Criminals in _Fringe_ Sport History"? 



obed said:


> Lance is what Lance is...but, this story would not have made the local 6 o'clock news if it had not been Lance...
> there is no hit and run.... they stopped and gave the owner of the impacted vehicle their name and information and offered to pay the damage.
> Having someone who is less likely to suffer severe penalties and affect the whole family is pretty common and has happened too many times to count, it is not a new thing...
> The only thing they can really do to Lance will deal with the failing to report...
> Lance is what makes this a media event. Like it or not, it shows his popularity...shows he made a huge impact on our society...he is either loved or hated well beyond what his actions merit.


Yes. 



Doctor Falsetti said:


> they stopped


so it wasn't a hit and run


spade2you said:


> Really? I occasionally see her on TV when I have the day off or work evenings, usually when I walked away from the TV for a while. She seems so bitter and hateful to most things.


Are you talking about Rosie Odonnell or LeMond? 



Only joking.


----------



## love4himies

Local Hero said:


> Murder, Attempted Murder, Manslaughter, Rape, Kidnapping, Child Molestation, Assault & Battery, Robbery, Animal Cruelty, Maiming...
> 
> Those crimes certainly trump Lance Armstrong taking PEDs or using lawyers to get his way.
> 
> Is there an article for the "50 Most Harmless Criminals in _Fringe_ Sport History"?
> 
> We'll have to wait until he's actually convicted for a crime before he will even make that list.
> 
> 
> Yes.
> 
> so it wasn't a hit and run
> *Are you talking about Rosie Odonnell or LeMond? *
> 
> 
> 
> Only joking.


Good one! :lol:

But I still like her even if I don't agree with everything she says


----------



## spade2you

Local Hero said:


> Are you talking about Rosie Odonnell or LeMond?
> 
> 
> 
> Only joking.


Heyo!


----------



## Doctor Falsetti

Local Hero said:


> so it wasn't a hit and run


Nah, it was a hit and run. He did not remain at the scene or identity himself as the driver.... which is why Armstrong has hired a big name lawyer and has a March 17 court date.


----------



## ddave12000

Fredrico said:


> Yes.
> 
> When you look back on it, Lance was always a jerk from the first times he made national attention. Can't remember specifics from his tri-athlete days, but he went into pro road racing already gained notoriety from his tri wins, precisely because he was full of himself. What winner isn't? We looked at him as the pretentious kid from Plano, TX, who wanted to exploit his talent and become famous. We didn't consider him a good enough team player to become a true patron of the peleton. He was a punk kid with lots to learn. :frown2:
> 
> Sure enough, he morphs into a bully, win at all costs, like a kid, screw moral integrity.


Right on. I agree, he is a dick. I'm also saying there are bigger dicks out there .


----------



## robt57

Doctor Falsetti said:


> Nah, it was a hit and run. He did not remain at the scene or identity himself as the driver.... which is why Armstrong has hired a big name lawyer and has a March 17 court date.



Note that no summons was issued for 'leaving the scene' but was for not reporting.

When one goes back and says to the folk or puts notes on the car they hit. There is no intent to obscure that you had the accident. 

Next day, "Officer, it was late and no one was hurt, our car was drivable, so we left our information and went home."

The douche part is the total lack of chivalry in the gal driving ruse. But if she had NO drinks at all an the cops might show up, is this so different than what a lot of folks might do. Once home and out of the path of the breathalyzer, the plot could alter... Especially when astute investigators followed their experience. Happens daily I suspect.

It seemingly was all a parlor trick to obscure who was the driver, likely due to alcohol consumption.

Lucky that no 'World According to Garp' Volvo sex scenario played out.


----------



## love4himies

robt57 said:


> Note that no summons was issued for 'leaving the scene' but was for not reporting.
> 
> When one goes back and says to the folk or puts notes on the car they hit. There is no intent to obscure that you had the accident.
> 
> Next day, "Officer, it was late and no one was hurt, our car was drivable, so we left our information and went home."
> 
> The douche part is the total lack of chivalry in the gal driving ruse. But if she had NO drinks at all an the cops might show up, is this so different than what a lot of folks might do. Once home and out of the path of the breathalyzer, the plot could alter... Especially when astute investigators followed their experience. Happens daily I suspect.
> 
> It seemingly was all a parlor trick to obscure who was the driver, likely due to alcohol consumption.
> 
> Lucky that no 'World According to Garp' Volvo sex scenario played out.


I agree that a lot of couples would have done the same thing to avoid a DUI. Too bad she didn't drive from the get go or call for a cab. I'm sure he could afford it.

We don't know what conversation went on between Lance and his girlfriend, but I could see them doing it to protect their kids from another media bashing. We have to remember that they are humans, and although Lance is FAR from perfect, he is still a dad and had he not been famous this would not have hit the news.


----------



## ibericb

love4himies said:


> ... but I could see them doing it to protect their kids from another media bashing. We have to remember that they are humans, and although Lance is FAR from perfect, he is still a dad and had he not been famous this would not have hit the news.


So how'd that work out? In the end, what kind of example does it set for his kids? 

At least he's consistent in the example he's been setting.


----------



## love4himies

ibericb said:


> So how'd that work out? In the end, what kind of example does it set for his kids?
> 
> At least he's consistent in the example he's been setting.


It's a terrible example, for sure. I loathe those who drink & drive. I was just expressing what could have be going through their heads and yes, I do have sympathy for the kids, they are the innocents who are getting hurt in this.


----------



## Local Hero

ibericb said:


> So how'd that work out? In the end, what kind of example does it set for his kids?


Not a very good example. Drinking too much at a party, crashing into some parked cars, and then lying about it is piss poor behavior. I expect this nonsense from politicians or even actors, not disgraced athletes!

*tears off LiveStrong bracelet*


EDIT: That doper tells better jokes than me on strava and gets more kudos on a single jog than I do in a year!

https://www.strava.com/activities/250315266


----------



## ibericb

His history as a bad example for his kids is pretty consistent. First, do PED's, lie, trash others, work to maintain the lie, then finally capitulate and tell the truth. This driving episode seems about the same, except he didn't have anyone to really trash.

In spite of it all, he's maintained a stream of loyalists mostly because of the good work he has done for cancer victims. Those whose lives he touched will forever seem him as a savior and hero. But as best I can tell they are in the minority, even in Austin where he had is greatest camp of defenders for the longest time.


----------



## Local Hero

ibericb said:


> In spite of it all, he's maintained a stream of loyalists mostly because of the good work he has done for cancer victims. Those whose lives he touched will forever seem him as a savior and hero.


It makes sense to me when a cancer survivor who was touched or helped by Livestrong stays loyal to Armstrong. I understand a mentality of, "Maybe he did drugs but he helped me through cancer." 

That makes much more sense than when people who have never been harmed by Armstrong still hate Armstrong.


----------



## Doctor Falsetti

Local Hero said:


> It makes sense to me when a cancer survivor who was touched or helped by Livestrong stays loyal to Armstrong. I understand a mentality of, "Maybe he did drugs but he helped me through cancer."
> 
> That makes much more sense than when people who have never been harmed by Armstrong still hate Armstrong.


I can understand why some cycling fans dislike Lance for the damage he did to the sport but it puzzles me that some folks, with no connection Lance, still suspend rational thought and are willing to embarrass themselves to defend his ridiculous behavior.


----------



## Tschai

Local Hero said:


> That makes much more sense than when people who have never been harmed by Armstrong still hate Armstrong.


Those of us that "hate" Armstrong aren't going about our days worrying about it. Our "hate" does not negatively impact our lives. Our "hate" is simply an opinion on an internet forum. I "hate" Blake Griffin as an NBA player. This "hate" is entertainment only. 

The thing about Livestrong is that it's not exactly what many people think. On top of that, Lance used it as a shield. The whole criticize me and you are criticizing Livestrong and cancer survivorship. However, I bet there are a ton of cancer survivors that were colossally let down by Armstrong on many levels. Perhaps such damage is of the same magnitude as the good Livestrong did. This also makes a lot of sense to me.


----------



## Local Hero

Tschai said:


> On top of that, Lance used it as a shield. The whole criticize me and you are criticizing Livestrong and cancer survivorship.


He's still doing that. 

In his recent "no remorse" interview, Armstrong said something along the lines of, "I could run a marathon in 4 hours and bring in hundreds of thousands in donations to MS. Do they no want to stop MS?"


----------



## robt57

Tschai said:


> The whole criticize me and you are criticizing Livestrong and cancer survivorship.



The Old TEXAS 'If you are not with us, you are against us' syndication.


----------



## sir duke

spade2you said:


> Really? I occasionally see her on TV when I have the day off or work evenings, usually when I walked away from the TV for a while. She seems so bitter and hateful to most things.


A 'bitter hater' ? , she should feel right at home here then...


----------



## SicBith

Doctor Falsetti said:


> Not exactly, they stopped and gave them false information. They then lied to police. Yes, others have done this in the past but the "Everyone was doing it" Defense did not work with Mom, USADA, or the Police
> 
> I do agree that he is often loved well beyond what his actions merit.


Do you know all sides of this story? If he was suspected of driving drunk he would of been tested at his house or taken in and tested. If it was an actual hit and run offense he would of been charged for it. Leaving the scene after reporting the accident to the victim is not a hit and run under CO. law. Who has driven in Aspen in the winter? We had a significant system drop a lot of snow over Christmas into New Years. The temps dropped below zero for most of the week. I'm also 100% sure he is the only Texan to over cook a corner and hit a parked car in Colorado in the winter. The fact that the media jumped all over this is worse than the crime IMO. 
Sure LA defrauded professional bike racing, and he was a dick about it, I guess that makes him the biggest dick in America. Kinda like driving off a bridge while drunk and killing a girl or better yet defrauding a nation into war on false pretenses.


----------



## robt57

We are still doing this ? MEH!


----------



## SicBith

robt57 said:


> We are still doing this ? MEH!


No doubt. Years after the truth came out and he stills makes the top of the doping forum. It doesn't really speak positively on those who still post about his exploits outside of cycling.


----------



## Local Hero

It's not that everyone is crashing into parked cars. Or that every cyclist took drugs (even though they did). Is that these things rank pretty low on the crimes against humanity scale.


----------



## deviousalex

Local Hero said:


> It's not that everyone is crashing into parked cars. Or that every cyclist took drugs (even though they did). Is that these things rank pretty low on the crimes against humanity scale.


My god you are the straw man argument generator.


----------



## Alaska Mike

SicBith said:


> No doubt. Years after the truth came out and he stills makes the top of the doping forum. It doesn't really speak positively on those who still post about his exploits outside of cycling.


...and yet, you have a couple posts in this thread.

This story line just doesn't interest me. The ongoing SCA saga or the whistle blower suit are more press than he deserves. If I never saw his name again in any form, I doubt I would feel a sense of loss. His effect is currently negative on the sport (pro and amateur), and I don't see a time when it will be anything but negative. I'd rather not be associated with him, but in the eyes of every non-cyclist, I somehow am.

I want him to go away.


----------



## ziscwg

I'm bumping this to make sure Lance stays on top.


----------



## Fredrico

Alaska Mike said:


> ...and yet, you have a couple posts in this thread.
> 
> This story line just doesn't interest me. The ongoing SCA saga or the whistle blower suit are more press than he deserves. If I never saw his name again in any form, I doubt I would feel a sense of loss. His effect is currently negative on the sport (pro and amateur), and I don't see a time when it will be anything but negative. I'd rather not be associated with him, but in the eyes of every non-cyclist, I somehow am.
> 
> I want him to go away.


I dunno. :idea: He's a fascinating contradiction in character, on the one hand a cancer survivor who started a cancer foundation, and a bike racer who conquered the biggest bike race in the world 7 times, an inspiration for we mortals. 

On the other hand, he's a serial cheater, a "win at any cost" Texan, I think he got it growing up in TX. He approved of drugging, felt no guilt about it; intimidated others who had reservations, denied evidence building over the years, and had to lose his TDF titles before realizing the jig was up and confessing to Mother Oprah before an audience of millions.

Rather fascinating guy, wouldn't you say?


----------



## Alaska Mike

Fredrico said:


> Rather fascinating guy, wouldn't you say?


No, but maybe that's just me.

If you want a cyclist to be inspired by, try Saul Raisin.


----------



## Local Hero

Alaska Mike said:


> No, but maybe that's just me.
> 
> If you want a cyclist to be inspired by, try Saul Raisin.


I looked him up. That's an unfortunate accident and my heart goes out to the guy. I worked closely with a TBI survivor for some time a while ago and understand their challenges. 

If Raisin had an affordable, well supported ride nearby that fit my schedule, I would do it. 

But aside from getting injured and raising money, why do you find him inspirational? And what exactly does his foundation do? I see there are 800+ members, what does that mean? Where does the money go?


----------



## Alaska Mike

Local Hero said:


> But aside from getting injured and raising money, why do you find him inspirational? And what exactly does his foundation do? I see there are 800+ members, what does that mean? Where does the money go?


To be honest, I don't know the status of his foundation. It might be he is more into volunteering to work with vets and trying to live a normal life these days. I met him a few years ago, and he was an inspiring, extremely positive guy.

He kinda went off the radar around the time the Lance stuff started blowing up. Maybe he was disgusted with a guy he considered his own inspiration. Maybe he didn't think his mental filters were good enough not to say something he might regret later. Maybe he had other things in his life that took the drivers seat. I have no idea, other than the hints I got from various interviews during that time.

I had trouble reading his book, because it was hard for me not to put myself in his parent's place or in his place. This was before I suffered a TBI that knocked my world off kilter for a while, but nothing to the extent that he went through and continues to deal with. Athletes don't like thinking about getting injured.

Saul's a good guy, and I wish him success in whatever he decides to do in life. He deserves it.


----------



## atpjunkie

just re emphasizes what a douche nozzle he can be
he's clearly learned nothing so far


----------

